# Pet girl



## Ella_Ella

Pet Girl este numele unui personaj de roman - o fată care, printre altele, are grijă de animalele de companie ale bogătaşilor. De unde şi porecla. Dar această poreclă are şi o nuanta derogatorie, pentru că fata este tratată urât, de sus, de către bogataşele care în copilarie îi fuseseră colege de clasă. Se sugereaza cumva că ea este ca un animal de companie pentru ele acum.
Mă tot chinui să redau cumva această poreclă şi în română, fară a pierde cele doua sensuri: îngrijitoarea animalelor de companie şi, la rândul ei, animalul de companie al bogătaşilor. Dacă aveţi vreo idee, vă mulţumesc anticipat.


----------



## farscape

Nu-i o idee foarte strălucită dar poate genera altele mai reușite: mascota sau fata mascotă. Din păcate pet și pet girl au deja multe înțelesuri în engleză...

Până ne mai vin alte idei te rog adaugă semnele diacritice la textul tău.

Later,
.


----------



## Ella_Ella

Mulţumesc. Nu ştiu cum pot să modific postarea iniţială. Eventual reiau textul într-un mesaj nou, cu diacritice.

Eu mă gândisem la "fata cu câinii", pentru că animalele pe care le plimbă ea sunt câini. Nu sunt foarte încântată, pentru că mi se pare destul de lung şi e greu de adaptat la toate contextele. E drept că ar reda oarecum ideea de aroganţă, pentru că persoanele din înalta societate pentru care lucrează ea nu o strigă pe nume, ci o reduc la serviciul pe care îl prestează. La fel, fiind de aceeaşi vârstă (foste colege de clasă), e derogatoriu din partea lor să-i spună "fata", ca la fata în casă. Ar putea la fel de bine să îi spună "servitoarea".

Mă mai gândesc şi eu şi poate din discuţiile cu alţii reiese şi ideea salvatoare.


----------



## irinet

La fel de bine, ne putem gândi că la noi nu există un astfel de job darămite să -i mai privim pe cei ce l-ar efectua de sus!
În concluzie, după mine, "fata cu câinii" e o alegere potrivită.


----------



## farscape

În principiu, persoana care plimbă căţeii se chiamă _dog walker_, şi nu _pet something_. _Pet girl_ are serioase conotaţii sexuale - uşor de verificat pe Google - şi e peiorativ în cel mai bun caz. Un exemplu în care _pet somethig_  are o conotaţie/înţeles favorabil e "pet project", o chestie la care  cineva lucrează cu pasiune, pune suflet, e foarte mândru/ă de acea  chestie/proiect.

După mine, _fata cu căţeii_ păcătuieşte nu  prin lungimea ci prin faptul că nu redă corect sensul - care e de fapt  un joc de cuvinte, fata umblă/preumblă the pets, dar şi ea e un soi de  pet la rândul ei.

Când e vorba de animale care trâiesc pe lângă  om, atunci avem pets şi chiar e un pic senzaţional, nu, să ai ca pet un  şarpe boa?! Când mângâiem animalele folosim verbul _to pet_ (avem _petting farm_ şi _petting zoo_). Dar, cănd vine vorba de oameni, _pet_ ca verb sau substantiv nu mai e drăguţ de loc, de fapt denota o relaţie de subordonare şi lipsită de respect.

Last  but not least, pet poate să fie orice animal, nu numai câine... Dacă ne  limităm numai la partea peiorativă, am putea zice animal (mă rog,  animăluţ) de casă 

Alte idei constructive, nu mai am 

Later,
.

P.S. Am să editez eu textul iniţial; autorii pot edit textul numai pentru 24 de ore.


----------



## Ella_Ella

Da, am văzut că _pet girl _are conotaţii sexuale. În romanul ăsta nu e cazul. 

Iarăşi, nu e cazul să aibă conotaţii favorabile; este clar peiorativ.

Rămâne întrebarea: cum aş putea să redau jocul de cuvinte? Îmi place ideea de animăluţ de casă, deşi diminutivul ăla exprimă mai degrabă drăgălăşenie. Eu aşa îl percep. Dacă aş găsi ceva ambiguu, ca să reiasă ambele sensuri...

Fata-animal de casă? Prea lung... nenatural.

Ce ziceţi de _Animăluţa_?


----------



## Ella_Ella

Sau _Animala_? Ca să evit drăgălășenia diminutivului... Chiar sună urât Animala.


----------



## farscape

Dacă e vorba de compasiune sau chiar simpatie pentru personaj, atunci  cred că animala nu prea merge. Uneori, cea mai bună traducere este lipsa  ei, adică să păstrezi termenul englezesc pe care să-l explici într-o  notă de subsol.

Deci avem, Animala, Mascota, Fata cu câinii şi Pet Girl...

Best,
.


----------



## Ella_Ella

farscape said:


> Dacă e vorba de compasiune sau chiar simpatie pentru personaj, atunci  cred că animala nu prea merge. Uneori, cea mai bună traducere este lipsa  ei, adică să păstrezi termenul englezesc pe care să-l explici într-o  notă de subsol.
> 
> Deci avem, Animala, Mascota, Fata cu câinii şi Pet Girl...
> 
> Best,
> .



Nu, nu e simpatie, nici compasiune. 
Mascota nu se potriveşte deloc.
I-am propus redactorei cele două variante, adică numele englezeşti cu note de subsol sau o încercare de traducere. Să vedem... Mulţumesc tuturor pentru răspunsuri.


----------



## irinet

"Fata bună la toate" ar fi o variantă, însă nu ar merge repetată de prea multe ori .
Am mai întâlnit expresia în "Urban Dictionary" cu înțelesul de 'băiețoasă ', adică o fată cuminte care stă cu băieții şi devine parte din grupul respectiv de băieți dacă e acceptată de acesta.


----------



## farscape

irinet said:


> ...
> Am mai întâlnit expresia în "Urban Dictionary" cu înțelesul de 'băiețoasă ', adică o fată cuminte care stă cu băieții şi devine parte din grupul respectiv de băieți dacă e acceptată de acesta.



Nu cumva te referi la _tom boy_? În nici un caz nu e vorba de _pet girl_... poate uşor forţat un fel de _groupie_. Dar nu văd legătura cu _pets_, de nici un fel. 

Să  nu uităm că avem de-a face cu un joc de cuvinte care are sens numai în  engleză; în principiu, cum aşa ceva nu se poate traduce, se păstrează un  înţeles iar restul (jocul de cuvinte, alte înţelesuri) se explică  într-o notă de subsol. 

Cred că mai usor ar fi să găsim un exemplu de traducere complexă rezolvată într-un mod elegant: _To kill a mocking bird_ de Harper Lee, s-a tradus la noi prin "Să nu  ucizi o pasăre cântătoare"... o să mă opresc aici pentru că pe web, mai  nou, acum se traduce "Să ucizi o pasăre cântătoare" - a dispărut  negaţia şi cu ea, ideea pe care vroiam s-o exprim. Dar sper că se  înţelege ce-am vrut să spun.

Best,
.


----------



## irinet

Nu te contrazic aici.
Dar te-aş contrazice referitor la ce am spus eu, adică la 'Urban Dictionary', şi la exemplul dat de tine cu "tomboy":
Wikipedia scrie că "băieţoi" este o fată cu comportament sau/şi trăsături de băiat, deduc, masculine, nu?
Eu nu am spus că 'băieţoasă' se comportă precum 'gaşca' de băieţi, ci doar că aceasta o acceptă în grupul lor din diverse motive.


----------

